# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Anmeldung iXS European Downhill Cup Leogang offen

## noox

Anmeldung für den iXS EDC in Leogang ist offen:

Wer dabei sein will, sollte nicht zulange zögern. Teilweise waren die Rennen innerhalb von 24h zu: www.ixsdownhillcup.com/index....id=741&lang=de

----------

